# squirrels



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

I hunt about a 2 acre hillside and I have around 15 squirrels but every time i go out to hunt i never see any. Anyone got any ideas of how to bring out tha squirrel.[/img]


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What kind of squirrels you have on that hillside? Do you see a lot of tracks in the snow or are you seeing them now and then?

I'd go out there and sit still and wait. They'll come around. Try sunny mornings from about 8 till 10 or so.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

I got both grey and fox squirrels on tha hill side but i dont see many tracks cuz it dont hardly ever snow around here where i live.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What time of day are you hunting? Try early and then, as it gets colder, go later in the morning. In the afternoon, hit it from early afternoon and call it a day by the time it's starting to cool down.

Generally, if there are birds out and moving around in the woods, squirrels will be out too. You know when the woods is 'dead', so to speak, as there will be no birds singing, or othe animals out moving. The squirrels, likewise, will be holed up.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

well i go out and hunt in tha mornings around 8-9 and in the evenings i hunt at about 2:30-3:30


----------



## powermaster111310 (Jan 1, 2008)

i heard that if you take two quarters and tap the side of one on the top of the other one it will make squirrels come. i have'nt tryed it yet but im going to soon. Good Luck!


----------

